# Printing overseas or locally



## Wheelski (May 15, 2012)

Where overseas can I get logos printed on 100 t-shirts? The few domestic vendors I reached out to are way beyond my budget. Any suggestions?


----------



## avguy133 (Feb 28, 2012)

What type of logo and size are you looking at getting printed? Pm me some more info and we might be able to help you out!


----------



## merchjet (Nov 16, 2012)

Large Quantity: AEM Extreme Merchandising Services
Small Quantity: MERCHJET, Fast, Reliable and Quality Merchandise


----------

